# Birx: "Don't even go grocery shopping or to the pharmacy this week."



## Damaged Goods (Apr 5, 2020)

That's really good advice for those of us who do not hoard.  Starve to death and the virus won't affect us.  YAY Deborah.

I guess she probably has servants who go out every day to stock her pantry.

Ya know, it seems that every Sunday the establishment tells us that this week will be the worst week ever.


----------



## win231 (Apr 5, 2020)

Teehee.  Another one of my favorites:
"This year's flu will be the worst ever, so get your flu shot early."
Every year they say that.  They must think we forgot that they said the same thing last year...& the year before....& the year before that.

Even more amusing when someone like Dr. Birx is too stupid to realize how stupid she sounds.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't got out for grocery shopping anyways, I get delivery.  I don't even know who Dr. Birx is.


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)

I had the worst day I ever had grocery shopping yesterday. Because the virus is spreading in my state the governor has implemented stricter social distancing.

A local convenience store was shut down on Sundays the sign in their window said, so I went to another. They have now shut down completely. I drove to a grocery store in another city. There was a line of people waiting to just get into the store that ran across parking lot. It wasn't moving and may have taken me half and hour to 45 min just to get in. I didn't wait but drove to a grocery store in another city. Here the line of people waiting to get in was across the parking lot AND the street behind it. 

I left there too and went to a third grocery store where there was no line and I was able to in and shop. I got the usual things I've been eating for 2 months - carrots and potatoes and a few fruit. NO poultry again. Very poor selection of most things. They did have milk but NO bread.

Afters hours of traveling, I gave it up and came home with my few groceries. As I was driving past the area where I sometimes hike and take nature photos, I saw tons of teenagers congregated there and NOT practicing social distancing at all. THIS is the problem. Teenagers cannot be contained so the numbers climb and adults are placed in a stranglehold of restrictions.

I'm exhausted. I'm weary. I've been hungry for two months and I've just about had it with this whole thing. Wealthy people have everything done for them. The rest of us suffer struggle, deprivation, and want.

This has been my personal experience. It broke my heart to hear my 87 year old mom say. "I'm hungry".  I'm hungry too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm fine with Dr. Birx comments about doing everything we can to keep family and friends safe.

_"The next two weeks are extraordinarily important, Birx said. "This is the moment to do everything that you can on the president's guidelines. This is the moment to not be going to the grocery store and not be going to the pharmacy – but doing everything you can to keep your family and your friends safe.”_

In regards to D.C., Pennsylvania and Colorado being the next virus hot spots in the U.S., Birx said: 

_"We're watching them because they are starting to go up in the upside of the curve. We are hoping and believing that if people mitigate strongly (continue to practice social distancing) the work that they did over the last two weeks, will blunt that curve and they won't have that same upward slope and peak that New York, New Jersey, Connecticut and Rhode Island are having."_


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 6, 2020)

If the virus doesn't kill us, it seems that the stress will.  I've not had to deal with the things that Chic described, but I can tell you that last week, just getting thru the local Walmart grocery caused me to experience a tightness and pain in my chest,  Once I got out of the store, they went away.  It was just anxiety, and, God willing, I will avoid Walmart in the future.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

chic said:


> I had the worst day I ever had grocery shopping yesterday. Because the virus is spreading in my state the governor has implemented stricter social distancing.
> 
> A local convenience store was shut down on Sundays the sign in their window said, so I went to another. They have now shut down completely. I drove to a grocery store in another city. There was a line of people waiting to just get into the store that ran across parking lot. It wasn't moving and may have taken me half and hour to 45 min just to get in. I didn't wait but drove to a grocery store in another city. Here the line of people waiting to get in was across the parking lot AND the street behind it.
> 
> ...


OMGosh, I am so sorry for you guys and so sorry to read this.  Can you get canned meat?  I love spam and canned corned beef with potatoes.  How would/could I send you some?-if you guys like canned meat.  Could I do it through amazon?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm fine with Dr. Birx comments about doing everything we can to keep family and friends safe.
> 
> _"The next two weeks are extraordinarily important, Birx said. "This is the moment to do everything that you can on the president's guidelines. This is the moment to not be going to the grocery store and not be going to the pharmacy – but doing everything you can to keep your family and your friends safe.”_
> 
> ...


Not go to the pharmacy?  So I should just stay home and die?  I even got an email from my healthcare provider reminding me to keep taking my prednisone, which I get at the pharmacy, which doesn’t deliver.  What world does this doctor live in?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh, I am so sorry for you guys and so sorry to read this.  Can you get canned meat?  I love spam and canned corned beef with potatoes.  How would/could I send you some?-if you guys like canned meat.  Could I do it through amazon?


Just thought of this.  I can probably find an amazon gift card at the store and you can order food for yourselves.  Do you have a post office box address so I can send you a gift card?


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 6, 2020)

I am so sorry you all need to deal with this. The doctor is right. There will be so many more deaths if you do not follow this advice. That being said I know many cannot order online groceries and have pharmacy drugs delivered. I suggest you wear a mask and get your stuff (whatever you can get) and leave and clean with soap and water if possible.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 6, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I am so sorry you all need to deal with this. The doctor is right. There will be so many more deaths if you do not follow this advice. That being said I know many cannot order online groceries and have pharmacy drugs delivered. I suggest you wear a mask and get your stuff (whatever you can get) and leave and clean with soap and water if possible.


During the Great Depression, the lines formed for bread, for soup - supplied on the street to starving hoards of people. 'Bread lines' may eventually be our only life lines.  "The Great Depression left the nation devastated. Families were financially unable to scrape up money for their next meal. Breadlines and soup kitchens were established as charitable organizations giving free bread and soup to the impoverished."
Add to this 'social distancing' and imagine the length of the lines. /-;


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> That's really good advice for those of us who do not hoard.  Starve to death and the virus won't affect us.  *YAY Deborah.*
> 
> I guess she probably has servants who go out every day to stock her pantry.
> 
> Ya know, it seems that every Sunday the establishment tells us that this week will be the worst week ever.


 *apologies for my lack of knowledge here but who is Deborah ?*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *apologies for my lack of knowledge here but who is Deborah ?*


The doc who said don’t go to grocery stores or pharmacy.  How are you feeling?-and you husband?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

@chic....honey I know it's stressful... jeez I was the same as buckeye, last time I went to the supermarket, standing in a long line waiting to get in, but actually in truth although the line was right around the car park it didn't take too long to get in..about 15 minutes or so, and then I had to go to yet another store for more groceries and again the queue moved very fast...  so please don't go hungry for the sake of a queue...my heart is breaking for you and your mum .. ......and please like Aneeda has said,, if you feel there's anything any of us can do to help we who can most certainly will..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *apologies for my lack of knowledge here but who is Deborah ?*


*Deborah Leah Birx* (born April 4, 1956) is an American physician and diplomat who specializes in HIV/AIDS immunology, vaccine research, and global health.[1] As of March 2020, Birx serves as the Coronavirus Response Coordinator for the White House Coronavirus Task Force


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 6, 2020)

If you will excuse me, I have to go up to the local pharmacy to pick up the monthly allot of pain med for my SO.  And in a couple of days I will repeat that trip to pick up a couple more of her meds.  At least they have a drive thru...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> At least they have a drive thru...


Ditto.....the doors are locked...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *Deborah Leah Birx* (born April 4, 1956) is an American physician and diplomat who specializes in HIV/AIDS immunology, vaccine research, and global health.[1] As of March 2020, Birx serves as the Coronavirus Response Coordinator for the White House Coronavirus Task Force


Hmm, lol, well, she is a doctor


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks folks..I'd never heard of her, and why should I, I suppose, we have our own Health ''experts '' here , and up until a few weeks ago most of us had never heard of the vast majority of those either..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @chic....honey I know it's stressful... jeez I was the same as buckeye, last time I went to the supermarket, standing in a long line waiting to get in, but actually in truth although the line was right around the car park it didn't take too long to get in..about 15 minutes or so, and then I had to go to yet another store for more groceries and again the queue moved very fast...  so please don't go hungry for the sake of a queue...my heart is breaking for you and your mum .. ......and please like Aneeda has said,, if you feel there's anything any of us can do to help we who can most certainly will..


I had another thought.  The moderators have our addresses.  Perhaps SeaBreeze or another moderator could act as a go between where anyone who wants to help someone on the site.  They can send whatever to a moderator and the moderator can forward it on.

No one should be hungry especially as many have said, we are family.  And, God commands us to feed the hungry, lol, I think.  I was hungry when I was 17/18.  No one helped.  I hate letting anyone “I know” go hungry.  Let those of us that can, help please.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had another thought.  The moderators have our addresses.  Perhaps SeaBreeze or another moderator could act as a go between where anyone who wants to help someone on the site.  They can send whatever to a moderator and the moderator can forward it on.
> 
> No one should be hungry especially as many have said, we are family.  And, God commands us to feed the hungry, lol, I think.  I was hungry when I was 17/18.  No one helped.  I hate letting anyone “I know” go hungry.  Let those of us that can, help please.


The admin  will not take the responsibility for this type of thing between members  , I know this from past experience , and rightly so when you think about it.

If a member needs help, I implore them not to be afraid to accept help where it's offered.. they can simply PM any of us who are offering help , with an e-mail adress where we can have a private conversation to see in which way we could help if they need it....if anyone is embarassed about asking for help, please don't be,   just use the conversation system, pass your email address on and any help and conversation  given,  will be strictly between the 2 of you/ us  by private email..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> The admin  will not take the responsibility for this type of thing between members  , I know this from past experience , and rightly so when you think about it.
> 
> If a member needs help, I implore them not to be afraid to accept help where it's offered.. they can simply PM any of us who are offering help , with an e-mail adress where we can have a private conversation to see in which way we could help if they need it....if anyone is embarassed about asking for help, please don't be,   just use the conversation system, pass your email address on and any help and conversation  given,  will be strictly between the 2 of you/ us  by private email..


Thanks, had no ideal how this could work and I’ve forgotten how to use the conversation system to keep things private.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks, had no ideal how this could work and I’ve forgotten how to use the conversation system to keep things private.


 Click on the envelope above and type in the members name, then send the message to them..maybe giving your email address so they can contact you privately...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *Deborah Leah Birx* (born April 4, 1956) is an American physician and diplomat who specializes in HIV/AIDS immunology, vaccine research, and global health.[1] As of March 2020, Birx serves as the Coronavirus Response Coordinator for the White House Coronavirus Task Force
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Click on the envelope above and type in the members name, then send the message to them..maybe giving your email address so they can contact you privately...


Thanks.  I don’t want to be “pushy“ so I’ll let her contact and send her my email address if she wants.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks.  I don’t want to be “pushy“ so I’ll let her contact and send her my email address if she wants.


 *that's for anyone of our friends here  who needs help.... *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, lol, well, she is a doctor


I had never heard of her before this crisis began,not impressed with her.I trust what  Dr.Anthony Fauci,director of the National Institute of Allergy&Infectious Diseases has to say.He's been director since 1984


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> I had never heard of her before this crisis began,not impressed with her.I trust what  Dr.Anthony Fauci,director of the National Institute of Allergy&Infectious Diseases has to say.He's been director since 1984


 That's one person I have heard of, and I do watch him in the media a lot


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> That's one person I have heard of, and I do watch him in the media a lot


Agree and it doesn’t matter.  Those of us that have to go out, have to go out.


----------



## gennie (Apr 6, 2020)

chic said:


> I had the worst day I ever had grocery shopping yesterday. Because the virus is spreading in my state the governor has implemented stricter social distancing.
> 
> A local convenience store was shut down on Sundays the sign in their window said, so I went to another. They have now shut down completely. I drove to a grocery store in another city. There was a line of people waiting to just get into the store that ran across parking lot. It wasn't moving and may have taken me half and hour to 45 min just to get in. I didn't wait but drove to a grocery store in another city. Here the line of people waiting to get in was across the parking lot AND the street behind it.
> 
> ...



Chic, I am confused. Why have you been hungry for two months? And why are you allowing your 87 yr old mother to be hungry?  That is elder abuse.  In a crisis, we eat what is available even if it isn't what we want at the moment.   There are many ways to stave off hunger.

 If you and your 87 yr old mother have no food and no money to buy any, call the Salvation Army or local church.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 6, 2020)

gennie said:


> Chic, I am confused. Why have you been hungry for *two months*?


Yeah, I'm confused about that too.  It hasn't been two months, even though it feels like two years.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

gennie said:


> Chic, I am confused. Why have you been hungry for two months? And why are you allowing your 87 yr old mother to be hungry?  That is elder abuse.  In a crisis, we eat what is available even if it isn't what we want at the moment.   There are many ways to stave off hunger.
> 
> If you and your 87 yr old mother have no food and no money to buy any, call the Salvation Army or local church.


What?  Why would you write something like this, shame on you.  No, we don‘t eat what’s available.  There are a lot of whole meats available at certain stores-roast, steaks, etc.  I can maybe eat a little whole meat on special occasions. I can eat hamburger and not a whole lot.

Good thing I like spam, can corn beef, other processed foods that are easier to digest.  Plus I’m diabetic, lot of chips and candy out there.  Can eat a little, not much.  Plus, the food banks in our state are running low.  (I don’t need to use the food bank, btw.)

You do not know the circumstances.  I have to stop before I get myself in trouble.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Yeah, I'm confused about that too.  It hasn't been two months, even though it feels like two years.


It depends on a person circumstance, not everyone makes a lot of money.  My son gets 138 a month in food stamps (or something like that).  That is his food budget.  Before the end of the month, the food is gone.  Roommates cannot share their food.

Then the next month they get stamps again.  Some months are longer than others.  Some months, for whatever reason, food stamps are delayed.  Some months the person who shops for the food is sick and shopping is delayed.

The Salvation Army does not rush in to bring food.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 6, 2020)

Walmart Supercenter seemed quite empty today in comparison to last week. They are letting a maximum of  235 people in at a time, for a huge store that’s not a lot of people. There wasn’t even a line outside the store. Stocked fairly well. We are only buying bread and frozen foods at this time. Early afternoon appears to be a decent time locally. But there were people with no masks, no gloves. We have a stay at home order effective 5pm Tuesday.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 6, 2020)

I wouldn't mind the 6 ft rule, but six feet away puts me out of sight out of mind. I keep running into couples who stand there TO-GETHER discussing the items they are about to buy. Meanwhile I'm waiting 5-10 minutes for them to move. Just pick something already. I've seen more couples  shopping during the pandemic than ever before. Another person that drives me nuts is the older woman who picks an item then carefully wipes it down, but first, she must peruse each can or bottle or bag or box on the shelf. It's all milk lady, just pick one, get going with your damn cleaning routine and MOVE. Gad! This is not the time to make shopping your personal carnival. Don't you get it? There are others six feet away, outside your normal social space, waiting.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I wouldn't mind the 6 ft rule, but six feet away puts me out of sight out of mind. I keep running into couples who stand there TO-GETHER discussing the items they are about to buy. Meanwhile I'm waiting 5-10 minutes for them to move. Just pick something already. I've seen more couples  shopping during the pandemic than ever before. Another person that drives me nuts is the older woman who picks an item then carefully wipes it down, but first, she must peruse each can or bottle or bag or box on the shelf. It's all milk lady, just pick one, get going with your damn cleaning routine and MOVE. Gad! This is not the time to make shopping your personal carnival. Don't you get it? There are others six feet away, outside your normal social space, waiting.


I so know what you mean.  But people stopped and stared at stuff before.  Like fast food lines, for gosh sake, it’s McDonald’s choose something.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I so know what you mean.  But people stopped and stared at stuff before.  Like fast food lines, for gosh sake, it’s McDonald’s choose something.


Yeah doesn't help that I feel like a caged animal. I just want to get out. Wal Mart has everything roped off. Go here. Don't go there. Associates standing around watching everybody. It's like doing your shopping at the gulag. Haha.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Yeah doesn't help that I feel like a caged animal. I just want to get out. Wal Mart has everything roped off. Go here. Don't go there. Associates standing around watching everybody. It's like doing your shopping at the gulag. Haha.


I’m sorry.  It’s not like that here.  People are not taking it seriously.  The state has only 1400 cases.


----------



## win231 (Apr 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I wouldn't mind the 6 ft rule, but six feet away puts me out of sight out of mind. I keep running into couples who stand there TO-GETHER discussing the items they are about to buy. Meanwhile I'm waiting 5-10 minutes for them to move. Just pick something already. I've seen more couples  shopping during the pandemic than ever before. Another person that drives me nuts is the older woman who picks an item then carefully wipes it down, but first, she must peruse each can or bottle or bag or box on the shelf. It's all milk lady, just pick one, get going with your damn cleaning routine and MOVE. Gad! This is not the time to make shopping your personal carnival. Don't you get it? There are others six feet away, outside your normal social space, waiting.


When someone "peruses" something, they are probably trying to read the expiration date or the "Use by" date, which are intentionally hard to read.  Frequently, stores will put out things that expire the next day.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> When someone "peruses" something, they are probably trying to read the expiration date or the "Use by" date, which are intentionally hard to read.  Frequently, stores will put out things that expire the next day.


I thought McDonald’s food last forever with being refrigerated


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 7, 2020)

Chic if you and your mom are really that hungry, call your city or county united way, senior affairs dept, or other helping agencies!  Reach out to a neighbor or relative or religious group. I don’t  know about other places, but here there are drive up lunch food distributions for seniors & aid groups both secular & religious are springing out of the woodwork. ( and a loit of the cars in those food lines are far younger & better shape than mine!)


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 7, 2020)

chic said:


> I had the worst day I ever had grocery shopping yesterday. Because the virus is spreading in my state the governor has implemented stricter social distancing.
> 
> A local convenience store was shut down on Sundays the sign in their window said, so I went to another. They have now shut down completely. I drove to a grocery store in another city. There was a line of people waiting to just get into the store that ran across parking lot. It wasn't moving and may have taken me half and hour to 45 min just to get in. I didn't wait but drove to a grocery store in another city. Here the line of people waiting to get in was across the parking lot AND the street behind it.
> 
> ...


Man, this sounds terrible.  So sorry for you.  Here in the middle of Canada, all the grocery stores are well stocked with everything except toilet paper.  We have to ask for a package & they always bring it out for us.  We seniors go shopping between 7 - 8 AM which is reserved just for us seniors.  Have been going for the last 3 weeks.  There are only about 7 or 8 seniors in the whole store.  Reckon we got it pretty good!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 7, 2020)

If this thing last much longer I'm going to have to do shopping for larger cloths.  Or maybe just sweat pants with an elastic waist.  It will be an "essential" shopping trip.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2020)

I just got back from the grocery store and I am still alive but I did eat a monster spicey burrito on the way home so there may be a huge explosion in the middle of the night spreading my helpless remains all over the state of Texas.


----------

